# Puppies!



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, one so far.    Our labra-doodle, Libby, is in labour.  I went to check on her this morning, to see if her ligaments were loose, and heard a squeal coming from inside her doghouse.  She's now downstairs in a warm cozy whelping box and we're anxiously awaiting the next arrivals.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Please post pics.


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Oct 31, 2010)

Love to see  the new arrivals!!!!


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

We're up to nine so far, four black and five golden.    

It was a bit of a scare.  More than an hour after the first one, there were still no more.  I felt inside her and could feel a nose, so it was the right way round.  Fortunately, the dairy farm where I work always has oxytocin on hand for the cows.  I ran up there and got some, and about 30 seconds after her shot, out came the next one!  

I'll get pictures when I can.  Right now, they're all tucked under her.  She's a good momma.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Ten!  Another black one.

I think we need some Halloween-themed names - Pumpkin, Jack, Spooky . . .


----------



## dubnica (Oct 31, 2010)

That is so fun.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

This is so fantastic. I love dogs.

How about names like Wizard, Bogie (original name for the Boogie Man), Harry (Potter)  :wink: , Luna, and of course, Candy!  

I forgot to mention. We used to have a cat named Pooka. Depending on which culture you look up, it can be mischievous fairy, goblin, ghost, etc. This would make a great Halloween name.

Edit: How about Vamp?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 31, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> This is so fantastic. I love dogs.
> 
> How about names like Wizard, Bogie (original name for the Boogie Man), Harry (Potter)  :wink: , Luna, and of course, Candy!
> 
> ...



Those are cute, Hazel!  I really like Vamp.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought of it a bit later and thought it would be a cute name for an overly friendly female.   

Everyone will have to think of some names since there are now 10 pups. I think Half Caper Farm needs to post the pics in a new thread and then everyone can post suggestions.


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 31, 2010)

Funny you should mention Pooka.  My user name on another forum is Pook's Hollow - I seem to have owned several "shape-changing aliens" over the years, and thought perhaps they were Pookas!     That was going to be my farm name, but then we moved here and we're up on a hill.  :roll: 

On a sad note, there were 11 puppies, but the last one was stillborn.  I guess he was in there too long.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's too bad but at least there are 10 healthy ones. 

One of my nephews suggested the name and Pooka was a very appropriate name for this cat.  She was so young when we got her that we had to bottle feed her every four hours and use a warm cotton ball to mimic her mother's tongue. I think the only reason we were able to keep her alive is because there was a heat wave during this time period so she never got chilled.

But she became very spoiled and was used to being held all the time. She was definitely *not *a cat!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh goodness! With 10 pups it sound like you might have to help with some bottle feedings. The smaller ones are sure to get pushed out. 

Name sugestions: 
1.midnight
2. magic 
3. baby boo (for the runt), 
4. frankie 
5. vlad
6. spook 
7. applejack 
8. punkin'
9. jekyll 
10. and hyde


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

Great names but I especially love baby boo! That's perfect. I also like Jekyll and Hyde.  

I was telling my sister about coming up with Halloween associated names and she also mentioned Frankie and Vlad. She also said Psycho, Victor, Igor and Jamie Lee.  :wink:  She said a lot of other names but they technically weren't Halloween names - Morticia and Gomez, Herman and Lily, Wolfie, etc.

Another I thought of was Boris (Karloff and the spider).  

And for Freakazoid fans: Candlejack and Foamy.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Psycho too.


----------



## IanT (Nov 1, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 1, 2010)

So sorry one didn't make it, but CONGRATULATIONS on the 10!  What a litter!!  (and what about Norman to go with Psycho?) Wanna see pics!  Your farm sounds like heaven.  Lucky pups!!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats and post some pics!!! I like Otis, Amos, Jezzy, Stormy, Bodah (my heart dog was named Bodah)


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats and post some pics!!! I like Otis, Amos, Jezzy, Stormy, Bodah (my heart dog was named Bodah)


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats, you sure are lucky you had oxytocin on hand. :shock:


----------

